# Raptorei



## McMega (4. August 2008)

Salve, liebe Buffed-Community. 

Ich habe da mal ne Frage, zu der ich trotz SuFu keine Antwort gefunden habe (entweder bin ich zu doof zum suchen oder zu doof, um die Antwort selber herauszufinden^^ - was mag hier zutreffen?)...

Ich hab da ein paar Raptor-Eier bekommen. Soweit ich weiss, kann man die kochen. Äh, wo bitte bekomme ich das Rezept dazu?

Besten Dank im voraus für die Antworten!!

LG

McMega


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist Zutat von 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rezept wird erlernt durch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMega (4. August 2008)

Ohh, mann, stimmt ja....ich wusste doch, ich bin zu doof zum Selber-herausfinden...^^

Vielen Dank für die liebe Hilfe. 

LG

McMega

@Mod: Frage ist vollständig beantwortet. Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

